# 3 Tar Removers *read here to find out the results*



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

At a friends unit as i knew the works van would have been covered in tar and sticky road stuff and bugs so what better place to do a test/review etc

I wanted to see which one of the following is better, as i see lots of people on her talking about 2 of the names but i wanted to see how well a not so known product hold up against the big boys.

so here we have the 3 products










Dodo Juice *Tarmalade* (Tar Rubber & Glue Remover) 200ml
Price per Unit (piece):
£15.95 RRP (ish)

AutoSmart *Tardis*
Price Per Unit
£15 - £20 it seems

Autobrite Direct - *Just The Tonic*
Price per unit
£6.95 500ml

3 areas where sectioned out on both side of the van of about equal tar deposit side,

first up - DODO Tarmalade,

goes on well, work it around effected area and leave to work its magic and wipe off, followed instructions to the letter, but some of the heavier spots needed a second or even a third coat to remove the tar. Sorry dodo seemed alot of effect for little results here...shame because it smells so nice maybe we have stronger tar in our area to where you used it when testing it..

Second - AS Tadis DW's favorite tar remover EVER Fact..!! Well didn't disappoint as usual sprayed on and let it to work, no rubbing to apply unlike DJT, simple sray on and leave, and when it seems all the tar has dissolved wipe away.

Simple nice to use product.

Third - AD "Just The Tonic" Glue & Tar Remover
worked just like tardis sprayed in left to work, once all of the tar had seemed to have dissolved wipe away, in fact i re went over the areas of tardis and DJT to see if this removed any that the other two had missed and there was very little remover from the tardis area, but i did remove more from the DJT area. so my new tar remover will be "just the tonic"

i did try to make the test as fair as i could like no over spray from one area to the next and the MF where changed to avoid any cross contamination.

the products in action,

_______

DJT put to work























































_______
JTT out to work
































































_______
tardis put to work




























_______
DJT removed and buffed




























_______
JTT removed and buffed




























_______
Tardis removed and buffed




























_______
re done DJT with JTT




























_______
new area with DJT





































_______
new area with JTT























































_______
new area with tardis























































_______
DJT removed














































______
area redone with JTT and buffed off




































































































Hope this is of help to you and especaly those that carnt / dont have acess to tardis. Just the Tonic is just as good if not better IMO worth a change. :thumb:

:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Good test there, and shows IMO that Tardis just can't be beaten really, for £15 for 5L it's a bargain!!!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

nickg123 said:


> Good test there, and shows IMO that Tardis just can't be beaten really, for £15 for 5L it's a bargain!!!


JTT did the same no more no less, its identical ...


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Is the JTT as solventy as tardis or is it citrus based like the valetpro one?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

20RSport said:


> JTT did the same no more no less, its identical ...


Ahh it said at the top £6.95 for 500ml which sounded expensive, surprised it's that much for 500ml and only £15 for 5L???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Chufster said:


> Is the JTT as solventy as tardis or is it citrus based like the valetpro one?


solvent buddy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm confused a little, you stated in the 1st post that:



> Just the Tonic is just as good if not better IMO worth a change


Then went on to say:



20RSport said:


> JTT did the same no more no less, its identical ...


Which is it? 

And if it's the same, and identical, then surely it must fall back to pricing, and in that case the price should really be the same or better than Tardis to warrant a recommendation?!?! 

JTT is £6.95 for 500ml

Tardis is £2.00 for 500ml going on the top price of £20 for 5 litres

Tardis is £1.50 for 500ml going on the bottom price of £15 for 5 litres

Dodo is £39.87 for 500ml (of paste)

Thanks for the test, but I can't see how JTT could possibly be the best out of that....

I'll stick with Tardis for now...

This is not directed solely at you OP, but with these tests the people really do need to show the prices based on just 1 size....it makes for a far fairer test and allows people to understand the true costs....

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i was thinking the same cueball, if it is the same as tardis then tardis wins on price..
might be worth it for people only looking for small quantities i suppose.. instead of buying the illegally shipped tardis off ebay.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i was thinking the same cueball, if it is the same as tardis then tardis wins on price..
> might be worth it for people only looking for small quantities i suppose.. instead of buying the illegally shipped tardis off ebay.


I don't think there's anything illegal about the guys on Ebay selling it but they should send it by the right type of courier, just the same as JTT as that's solvent based too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> i was thinking the same cueball, if it is the same as tardis then tardis wins on price..
> might be worth it for people only looking for small quantities i suppose.. instead of buying the illegally shipped tardis off ebay.


Yeah I agree - I do hate the illegal shippers (not sellers) on ebay!, and that is mentioned in the review to be fair, but I still think it would be better for all to show the real pricing for the same volume/sizes...

For the money you could save, I would get in touch with the AS rep...let's be honest, it isn't difficult....

:thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> For the money you could save, I would get in touch with the AS rep...let's be honest, it isn't difficult....
> 
> :thumb:


sorry to sound silly. But how does it work? I call up my rep- do they then deliver, or will they be based somewhere.
I've seen a big lorry drive by once and for a second I considered following them...


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Rust.Bucket said:


> sorry to sound silly. But how does it work? I call up my rep- do they then deliver, or will they be based somewhere.
> I've seen a big lorry drive by once and for a second I considered following them...


Do it - always happy to pull over and deal with the public in my experience 

Usually just get the number for your local rep and they'll tell you where they will be on whatever day suits, then you can just go and meet them.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pm Sue J here RB, give her your postcode and ask for your local reps number, she will give you the info,
then you phone him/her and as your not a business you will likely need to meet them somewhere on thier route, not get it delievered to you...

and i wasnt saying the people selling it were doing it illegally, i said illegally shipped.. most of them are sending by royal mail, you need a special licence to ship and carry tardis(or chemicals of that nature) to what ive been told.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> and i wasnt saying the people selling it were doing it illegally, i said illegally shipped.. most of them are sending by royal mail, you need a special licence to ship and carry tardis(or chemicals of that nature) to what ive been told.


Yeah, I know, I was just keeping the 2 separate as well...

:thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I'm confused a little, you stated in the 1st post that:
> 
> Then went on to say:
> 
> ...


whats the point in working it out when there is always a warrior to do it for you...!! :thumb: "This is not directed solely at you The Cueball"


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I think the issue here is that tardis is a trade product, available in trade volumes via trade channels. LTT and tarmalade are retail products available via retail channels.

You can get tardis via some retail channels, but again shipping is an issue. I picked up some tardis in person from shinearama on a sat morning, as for me arranging a meet with a rep would be problematic as during working hours it would be impossible.

I fully understand the rational of getting smaller volumes. Prior to buying Tardis I picked up 500ml of ValetPro or which I have used hardly any in de-tarring my mums golf. I'd be quite happy using VP G&T if tardis wasn't available.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> pm Sue J here RB, give her your postcode and ask for your local reps number, she will give you the info,
> then you phone him/her and as your not a business you will likely need to meet them somewhere on thier route, not get it delievered to you...
> .


Thanks. Will pm now. And thanks for your pm- tried replying but the pc played up and so I'm on the iPhone now.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

tardis is available through retail channels now though, with pb and shinerama stocking for starters (unsure if any other traders are stocking it atm) 

but i get what your saying chufster.. different needs for different people and all that :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Rust.Bucket said:


> sorry to sound silly. But how does it work? I call up my rep- do they then deliver, or will they be based somewhere.
> I've seen a big lorry drive by once and for a second I considered following them...


Barely a day goes by without someone chasing me down the road ,lights flashing and horn going to get my attention - try it -most of us Autosmart reps don't bite!!:thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Shame the Tarmalade isn't stronger, it looks good for doing my fiddly wheels! Unlike Tardis it will sit there and remove everything under it.

Do agree though, Tardis is the answer! I use it for panel wiped-owns in between polishing steps as well!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Is the autobrite stuff less strong smell wise because tardis is pretty heavy going. 

I went back to autoglym tar remover just because it appears to be less harsh on my lungs :lol:


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks 20Rsport, your test is very helpful.
basically two of them are good at removing tar, DJT is harder to use but does work. People can make their own minds up about pricing and amount required. 

For me these test are great as it stops me being tempted by another product and what it promises!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

DJT always made me wonder, why would anyone want to do the hard work of removing tar when tardis all you really have to do is spray it on, wait a minute and easily wipe it off.

Its not as though its giving you a better result, just shows that you can be fancy and not always be better (price and quality)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

20RSport said:


> whats the point in working it out when there is always a warrior to do it for you...!! :thumb: "This is not directed solely at you The Cueball"


Wow, not sure that my confusion over your review and (trying to be) constructive post warranted such childish name calling....I guess that was easier than taking on board my comments and backing up your "review"....

Mind you, I am OK with the term warrior...much better than, oh I don't know, how about charlatan?

:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think that for 5 litters of the same product from autobrite it is around 18 pounds so based on that that it is competitive with tardis on price just with smaller bottles for average consumer you have to factor in bottles labels spray heads etc


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tarmalade is far more suited to small 'spot treatments' IMO and not large areas. Old badge glue residue is also a speciality.

Tardis on the other hand while possible of course to use it on small areas is more suited to large areas (again IMO) being a spray/liquid.

While I do really like DJT I think it's very slightly gimmicky. Yes it works, but like I said it's only truly suited to small areas to get the best from it, plus on top of this it isn't terribly good value if you do go beyond small areas.

As far as your test goes, and the AB tar remover, I'll be sticking with Tardis as it's 'the same' and cheaper by volume.

One thing I reckon is a good point for AB is that Tardis can only be bought online from a select few places, and due to this, I think people will buy it from you in good volumes along with the other things you sell.

Just my tuppence worth


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good points dennis.. i have a counter point..
tardis can be bought at pb or shinerama(and maybe others but i know about these two)
so 2 distributors..
just the tonic is available from one online distributor AB...
:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wasn't aware of Shinearama selling it - good shout Craig :thumb:

I wasn't knocking the AB stuff, I was just meaning that having a dedicated tar and glue remover 'as good as tardis' can only be a good thing for them. It's defo a plus for AB.

Going to keep my eyes peeled for more open testing of this...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I need to get some more tardis as only have my valet pro at the minute i like both,
Tardis for large contamination as sparay leave to soak and wipe.
However for general maintenance i love the valet pro as little on cloth wipe on and gone and love the citrus smell....:thumb:

Thanks for the test...:thumb:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> *Wasn't aware of Shinearama selling it - good shout Craig* :thumb:
> 
> I wasn't knocking the AB stuff, I was just meaning that having a dedicated tar and glue remover 'as good as tardis' can only be a good thing for them. It's defo a plus for AB.
> 
> Going to keep my eyes peeled for more open testing of this...


As far as I'm aware they sell it in store, but it isn't on the website as they don't post it. Last time I was in I noticed they had a few AS products like G101, which also is not on the website.

It's horses for courses really. I have the tardis for any hardcore tar removal, but also the Valetpro. I have something that looks like chewing gum on the tunnel carpet of my car. I'll try the valetPro on it as there is no way I would use tardis inside!

Thanks for the review 20RSport. It all helps people make up their minds.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Wasn't aware of Shinearama selling it - good shout Craig :thumb:
> 
> I wasn't knocking the AB stuff, I was just meaning that having a dedicated tar and glue remover 'as good as tardis' can only be a good thing for them. It's defo a plus for AB.
> 
> Going to keep my eyes peeled for more open testing of this...





Chufster said:


> As far as I'm aware they sell it in store, but it isn't on the website as they don't post it. Last time I was in I noticed they had a few AS products like G101, which also is not on the website.
> 
> It's horses for courses really. I have the tardis for any hardcore tar removal, but also the Valetpro. I have something that looks like chewing gum on the tunnel carpet of my car. I'll try the valetPro on it as there is no way I would use tardis inside!
> 
> Thanks for the review 20RSport. It all helps people make up their minds.:thumb:


ahh i was not aware it was in store only.. pb are shipping it though.
phil must not want the hassle of shipping hazardous chems and the amount of people that complain about a dented tin of tardis.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

So: My conclusion...

AS Tardis is still the daddy when you factor in costs per volume

AB JTT is just as good, especially for someone wanting a smaller quantity than 5L

And DJT i'll still keep for targeted tar removal on the odd spot i notice on my car each maintanence wash :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> ahh i was not aware it was in store only.. pb are shipping it though.
> phil must not want the hassle of shipping hazardous chems and the amount of people that complain about a dented tin of tardis.


tardis tins dent p*ss easy though it dont damage the product like some have complained on here but thats for another day.

Mine loooks like it has been in WW3.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The mass of the car product / chemical market at present offers such a wide variety of things that do virtually the same job. Tardis is a very effective and time efficient product and works extremely well. Ive used all manner of trade grade valeting products and they have all worked well and done the job to an adequate standard. The things you have to consider more so from a business mind is quality of product. Efficiency of product through limited time needed to get the job in hand done and cost comparison. Some may work equally as well as others but may take more product than others to do the same job. If JTT is equally as effective if not better than tardis and is used with the same level of product being utilised to do the same job then it will fit comfortably in the market and give a little healthy competition.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I would have like to have seen AG Tar remover and valet pro's as well. Point touched on before the DJ tarmalade is good for small tar deposits but you will probably use less compared to a spray on product, and it will not run down panels and loosen trim bits if left on to long, so while dearer it may last longer than some of the 500ml products


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

k4ith said:


> I would have like to have seen AG Tar remover and valet pro's as well. Point touched on before the DJ tarmalade is good for small tar deposits but you will probably use less compared to a spray on product, and it will not run down panels and loosen trim bits if left on to long, so while dearer it may last longer than some of the 500ml products


Some good and valid points. It was developed more so for targeted areas so it will work well for those such tasks. The liquids are more so aimed at the bulk / brunt of the heavier soiling and again aiming at lowering time needed to do the job in hand.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> tardis tins dent p*ss easy though it dont damage the product like some have complained on here but thats for another day.
> 
> Mine loooks like it has been in WW3.


yes lol, i dont have a tin of tardis yet.. its on the list but i wouldnt give a hoot about dents lol.. i have a tin of clear coat thinners for celly paint in the garage thats the same type and looks like ive been jumping on it lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> yes lol, i dont have a tin of tardis yet.. its on the list but i wouldnt give a hoot about dents lol.. i have a tin of clear coat thinners for celly paint in the garage thats the same type and looks like ive been jumping on it lol


just rem to get chemical heads :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> just rem to get chemical heads :lol:


i have an AS bottle with white spray head (got a litre of tardis off someone) thats afaik not chem resistant head, yet the tardis has been in it for 2 months or so, and it still works like new!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine's has lasted years Craig :thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

nickg123 said:


> I don't think there's anything illegal about the guys on Ebay selling it but they should send it by the right type of courier, just the same as JTT as that's solvent based too.


Most of the people decanting Tardis break several rules - packaging not UN certified, packaging not compliant with retail rules for chemical products, packaging either not labelled at all or not labelled in accordance with retail labelling legislation. And i would love to see how they comply to Weights and Measures legislation. I also am willing to bet that most of these don't have any liability insurance to cover them if there is an issue. Our liability is unlikely to cover it - by decanting and repackaging and labelling then they assume liability. But apart from that! Thankfully Trading Standards are now starting to crank up their act and acting on some of the most shonky practices.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

nickg123 said:


> Do it - always happy to pull over and deal with the public in my experience
> 
> Usually just get the number for your local rep and they'll tell you where they will be on whatever day suits, then you can just go and meet them.


Spot on! If ever you see them then flag them down, just like the ice cream van! if they're not up against it with time then they will stop!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Tarmalade is a gentle (and natural!) tar spot remover, designed to remove only the tar and not wax/sealant coatings around or underneath the spot, if at all possible. It is a much more specialist product than mainstream solvents. Therefore, the results are unsurprising. It was never designed to be the strongest product of its type. We'd give you some neat toluene in a bottle if that was the test :thumb:

Depends if you like the smell of strong solvents or fresh oranges, I suppose. I'd like to think Tarmalade was the most pleasant to use of those tested 

However, we will be bringing out a much stronger liquid tar remover... still based on orange oil. It will treat larger areas far better and is much stronger as a recipe. That would be a better candidate for the test. Feel free to run the test again when the spray tar remover is launched in a couple of months


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Tarmalade is a gentle (and natural!) tar spot remover, designed to remove *only the tar and not wax/sealant coatings* around or underneath the spot, if at all possible. It is a much more specialist product than mainstream solvents. Therefore, the results are unsurprising. It was never designed to be the strongest product of its type. We'd give you some neat toluene in a bottle if that was the test :thumb:
> 
> Depends if you like the smell of strong solvents or fresh oranges, I suppose. I'd like to think Tarmalade was the most pleasant to use of those tested
> 
> However, we will be bringing out a much stronger liquid tar remover... still based on orange oil. It will treat larger areas far better and is much stronger as a recipe. That would be a better candidate for the test. Feel free to run the test again when the spray tar remover is launched in a couple of months


now thats a good idea! my car gets quite a bit of tar from the motorway miles I do so I'm re waxing the lower half nearly every wash after a tardis bath.:lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james_death said:


> I need to get some more tardis as only have my valet pro at the minute i like both,
> Tardis for large contamination as sparay leave to soak and wipe.
> However for general maintenance i love the valet pro as little on cloth wipe on and gone and love the citrus smell....:thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the test...:thumb:


bring a bottle next time you go to costco james have got 25ltrs:thumb:
Just buy me a jacket spud and cola


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

does seem like a good idea deano..
especially if you use expensive waxes lol.. imagine how annoyed you would be after a coat of vintage, when the front end got a bunch of tar spots and needed tardis treatment removing all that wax :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Deano said:


> now thats a good idea! my car gets quite a bit of tar from the motorway miles I do so I'm re waxing the lower half nearly every wash after a tardis bath.:lol:


check my review in the review section on DJT. also includes a video.

Tardis is number 1 for me, but DJT does have it place/uses


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers for taking the time to post this.

I have 50 ltrs of Tardis in the shed to get through 

Good stuff is Tardis!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

just the tonic is the 500ml name

but the same product in 5lt is £18.00 so it now does make it an very good alternative.

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/tar--glue-remover---various-sizes-1021-p.asp


----------

